# Qctp For A Bolton Cq9332a



## peeg2819 (Oct 14, 2016)

Firstly, apologies if this info is somewhere else, but i couldn't find it.

We have just bought a Bolton CQ9332A lathe and was looking to get a quick change tool post. Knowing very little about these, i ordered an AXA type set from Shars. This appeared to be too small!

The Bolton lathe does not have a T-slot on the compound rest, instead it has a stud (14mm i think) with a thread on top and at the base is a small collar that is 16mm diameter (about 5/8" high).

If i get a BXA type post, what modification will i need. I saw something online where the guy made a sleeve to fit over the existing stud machined from the supplied QCTP stud. Is that the best way, or does someone have another path forward.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dan_S (Oct 14, 2016)

Yea, a 12" lathe is supposed to be the upper limit for an AXA.

With regards to the BXA, you will have to wait till it arrives and then measure it, because unless you ordered a top brand the mount style could be almost anything.

While you wait, take the compound off and see if the stud isn't pressed in from the bottom, and pinned.


----------



## peeg2819 (Oct 14, 2016)

Dan_S said:


> Yea, a 12" lathe is supposed to be the upper limit for an AXA.
> 
> With regards to the BXA, you will have to wait till it arrives and then measure it, because unless you ordered a top brand the mount style could be almost anything.
> 
> While you wait, take the compound off and see if the stud isn't pressed in from the bottom, and pinned.



Dan, thanks for the info. The stud is pinned underneath the cross slide. If the BXA post is anything like the AXA one i received, then all that comes is the new stud (M16) screwed into a flat plate. Do i need to machine that plate to fit/pin into the counterbore on the underneath of the cross slide. I'm going to assume the new post stud (M16) will fit through the hole.


----------



## Dan_S (Oct 14, 2016)

The stud that usually comes with a QCTP is designed for the t-slot style mount. You will most likely have to machine the one that comes with the QCTP, or make one from scratch.


----------



## mikey (Oct 14, 2016)

Just make a new stud that fits the post on top and matches the OEM configuration on the bottom.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 20, 2016)

Some one on here has a write-up on putting a tool post on that type compound. I think it was a grizzly lathe but I could be wrong.


----------



## ronboult (Oct 22, 2016)

I have a Sieg 13x40 lathe that has a top slide like yours. I mounted a BXA qctp by making a completely new post without the 25mm boss at the bottom. Fortunately I still had my old lathe so I could dismantle the new lathe and still machine a post to be an exact fit. You should be able to do it in several steps with just one lathe by making carefull measurements. I couldn't just machine the boss off the existing post as the BXA requires a larger diam post

I have two post regarding the issue
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/fitting-a-qctp.35430/#post-300744 
and
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-sieg-runmaster-330x1000-lathe.35198/#post-302270
Hope this helps 
Ron


----------



## Cadillac STS (Oct 22, 2016)

Need to see what fits but I vote for a sleeve but not made from the supplied QCTP stud.  Sleeve would have internal threads to match your current stud and top of the sleeve is the "Top of the bolt" to mount in the tightening rod to tighten it.  I think that is easier and leaves your lathe stock.  Looks like on yours in the picture you need to remove that centering nub, probably a bolt from the bottom.


----------

